# Youngest girl's biggest to date



## Core Lokt (Nov 5, 2012)

This is her 5th deer, second buck. Killed openday in Fl at 7:41


----------



## Hoss (Nov 5, 2012)

Good looking buck.  Congrats to your daughter.

Hoss


----------



## jbrooker (Nov 5, 2012)

congrats to the young lady


----------



## poolman67 (Nov 5, 2012)

great deer.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 6, 2012)

boy I bet she is one happy little lady, very nice buck


----------



## XIronheadX (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats. Smile says it all.


----------



## wolf3006 (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulations !


----------



## clearview (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulations to your daughter. That's a beautiful Buck.


----------



## dawg (Nov 18, 2012)

congrats to you both!


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulations young lady! Fine looking buck!! Good deal!!


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulations! This is what it is all about.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thats awesome man congrats! I can't wait to get my daughter her first.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats to you both.


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats that feeling is comparible to killing a 180" deer or maybe even better. When my daughter text with their first kill I was in a tree in Illinois about 40' in the air and got the uncontrollable shakes.

My youngest daughter (20yrs) killed her first this year I ran all the way to her stand ! 
Again Congrats to both of you!


----------

